# Speechless...



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

I received a package today that simply knocked me into another dimension.

David (SmokinJ) sent a package to my lounge the other day. I was at the lounge today and opened it.

I know where not supposed to discuss ISOM's here for fear of repercussions, but I am willing to take a ban or suspension just so I could tell my brothers about this guy's generosity.

David hit me with the bomb of all bombs.
To call a cigar "rare" or "special" isn't enough to describe these treasures.

Here's what was in the package:

A Fuente Forbidden X Royal 8
A Fuente In Between the Lines
1994 Partagas 898 Unvarnished
A coffined Cuaba Diamades
2004 Cohiba Limited Sublime
2003 Cohiba Limited Double Corona
A very special stick David acquired while on tour in the Philippines. It's from the Philippino President's special line.
1958 Montecristo #4
1977 Sancho Panza Belicoso
1977 R&J Celestiales Finos
1989 RASS
and the granddaddy of them all... Cigar Aficionado's 99 point, 1985 Davidoff Dom Perignon.

I was FLOORED!

These smokes are now among my most prized possessions and a gift I will never forget.

Do I need to say anything more about David? 
He is everything it means to be a true BOTL and someone I'm proud to call a friend.

Almost forget!

He also included an amazing antique mechanical bank with a dog smoking a stogie. The manager of my lounge begged me to let him keep it there, so it's now being displayed prominently on the main table in the lounge


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

DAMN that is INSANE!!! Hell'va hit


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll second that...absolutey speechless. David is one in a million.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble: that's all I can say.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Now you have been welcomed to CL! David is THE BOTL, period.

Nice shot David!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I am speechless.:errrr:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice! (especially the cigar-smoking dog )


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap that is amazing but I will say you deserve it brother


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

What the ef, that is awesome.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome just awesome. I like the way David rolls


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn!!!!!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That is fantastic. Great looking sticks.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is amazing! Smokinj always has something up his sleeve!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!! Nice hit!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

omg sir omg!
smokinj you leveled him


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is amazing I am at a loss for words!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... I guess that's why they say David is the best. NO argument here


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

$hit, I can't even get that stuff here. Wtg David.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow bomb of the Quarter right there brothers, dang probally the year! Enjoy those smokes (if ya smoke em )


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

I... it... uh... I... eh... wha... buh... deh


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy amazingness batman !!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

H-o-l-y C-r-a-p

Thats insane!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

David sure does hit hard!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Shock and Awe Baby !!!*

Great hit... that's how to use "Shock and Awe"
... complete devastation ... :arghhhh::errrr::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Enjoy Tony. Where's the Dog?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is one freaking great bomb!!

SmokinJ out did himself again!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Enjoy Tony. Where's the Dog?


I'm going to get a picture of it today. Derek wanted to keep it at the lounge, so I never got to take it home!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

SJ you my friend are a special breed--there are very few here that are in your category--Man what a selections of sticks--The word I would use is "UNBELIEVABLE"!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't beli.....Holy Sh.....WOW!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

simply stunning


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

That's freakin' crazy! Unbelievable. Do you smoke those or do you just open up the humi and just stare? BTW, where is the pic of the dog?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

David your awesome!! Where did you get that mutch vintages?? Don't tell me cigars smoking is a family affair and that this cigars actually belong to your grandpa!! :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous--even a BTL 

Damn-the Plantations treasures are endless


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow he really sent that too you? that is amazing.... well i guess its your lucky day i couldnt even dream of that happening thats really cool congradulations i hope u dont get banned because i want to hear all about these


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That David sure can be a big jerk sometimes!! only sending 1 Davidoff from 85?? PUH LEEESE! 

That is what I call total destrction right there!! Only a Marine can destroy a target like that! very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

VERY Impressive! Like WOW impressive! :dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: nuff said


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

There is nothing that I can say that has not already been said! WOW!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

that is absolutely amazing! wow! well done, david. well done.


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

:dribble::baffled: ................................... the aftershocks are still occurring from this massive bomb.... this morning they reached VT.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Outstanding hit. David you continue to amaze me. Well deserved Tony.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

David is a great bolt. He will sneak up and bomb the "H" out of your.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome hit!!! David rocks!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Damn, I've never even seen one of those barber pole Fuentes before.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

David is first class, great hit!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this epic hit... Awesome strike David on a guy that certainly deserves some love! Just awesome. Enjoy Tony 

CD


----------

